# Piedmont, Tappen, Clendening saugeye



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Is anyone having luck out there? I thought I was starting to figure them out at Piedmont and then the past two weeks I've been shut down. Figured it get better and better and the opposite has happened. Really getting frustrated. Not looking for any particulars just curious if I'm the only one struggling out there?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Been that way for me for YEARS. Have yet to catch a limit of saugeye anywhere as I'll get one or 2 keepers per year.
I am just never where they ARE. So I chalk it up to "not my species". Started at 6 years old catching gills and might at well finish life up with gills...at least something to put in the grease.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Yesterday at Piedmont, 16 to 19+ inches. Fished from 9:30-12:30P. Caught 19 total with three other nice ones released. Had 5 nice ones Tuesday....They are there TC


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow, great work! That gives me some hope at least. Got skunked again this morning. Heading back out tonight. Eventually have to run into them, right? Ha!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

wink8328 said:


> Wow, great work! That gives me some hope at least. Got skunked again this morning. Heading back out tonight. Eventually have to run into them, right? Ha!


Troll Flickershads on old road beds or points.They have turned on more this last week and it will get better.Make sure your ticking bottom


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks fishless, I'll give it try!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

wink8328 said:


> Thanks fishless, I'll give it try!


Shallow mud flats close to deep water are good at times also


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, what I wouldn't give to have a day like that...awesome!!


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey TC at least you get a couple per year, I've never even caught a keeper saugeye. That would be awesome to get on a limit of nice fish like hatchet! Great job!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

A buddy of mine fishes out at Piedmont a good bit and he gets a good amount of saugeye trolling hot n tots and shad raps. He catches a good amount of shorts but almost always has a few keepers. They cover a lot of water when they troll. I have been out with them a few times and whats funny is when you catch a fish, they never go back for another pass or 2. Their strategy is to cover as much water as possible. They have spots they do well on but they are always moving. They catch a lot of other stuff too, bass, white bass, channel cats, and musky with this run and gun method.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

I really appreciate all the info. Just updated some of my trolling gear and will be down there giving it a shot the next few days. Excited to see what happens.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

wink8328 said:


> I really appreciate all the info. Just updated some of my trolling gear and will be down there giving it a shot the next few days. Excited to see what happens.





BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> A buddy of mine fishes out at Piedmont a good bit and he gets a good amount of saugeye trolling hot n tots and shad raps. He catches a good amount of shorts but almost always has a few keepers. They cover a lot of water when they troll. I have been out with them a few times and whats funny is when you catch a fish, they never go back for another pass or 2. Their strategy is to cover as much water as possible. They have spots they do well on but they are always moving. They catch a lot of other stuff too, bass, white bass, channel cats, and musky with this run and gun method.


Fished out of SW Ohio based club for years that was multi species based and some of the perrenial contenders were always guys that used this method. Especially on lakes less familiar or when fishing was slow, just keep trolling and cover a lot of area and you will pick up something, a mixed bad usually. I fish out of a kayak mostly now and with more advanced fish finder I will tend to focus on a spot if I pick up a fish or two before moving on.


----------

